# Advanced Road Design_2015 x64bit+ C.rak



## saro.khaled (15 يونيو 2014)

تحمــــــــــــــــــــل Advanced Road Design_2015 
Link____(Kalar_Qlaysherwan)a













​


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 
البرنامج شغال 100%
و الكراك نظيف 100% لانه مجر ملف dll



​


----------



## mhmuad (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير انا عندي اصدار 2013 من ادفانس رود لكن عندي مشكله انه لايتعرف على النقاط عند ادخالها للبرنامج ارجو من الزملاء الافاده ولكم الشكر


----------



## المهندس المدني 1 (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
ممكن شرح بسيط لعمل هذه الاداة داخل برنامج السيفل وما هي فائدتها ؟


----------



## eng_elsayed1 (15 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك
و ارجو من الأخ الفاضل االذي لديه اصدار 2013 من البرنامج ان يقوم برفعه على المنتدى ان امكن
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## هلمت (15 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
فعلا اضافة جميلة
قناة مخصص بشرح البرنامج...فية دروس تعليمية
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCtHr1dXCkPp-Z90nChMJ7Fw


----------



## saro.khaled (15 يونيو 2014)

زور سوباس ماموستا هلمت دةست خوش ببورة ماوةيك بيش ئيستا ليمان زوير بويت


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (15 يونيو 2014)

وياريت لو نسخه لل 2014


----------



## saro.khaled (15 يونيو 2014)

نســـــــــخة(2011-----2014)
Civil Survey Solutions


----------



## diaa_500 (17 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أحبائي
لو تكرمتم شرح لقوائم البرنامج و فوائده و استخداماته


----------



## يعقوب العطاونه (17 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس العاصمة (18 يونيو 2014)

ممكن كراك للنسخة 2012


----------



## saro.khaled (2 يوليو 2014)

up


----------



## لهون جاف (5 يوليو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا وتقبل منك خير عملك

​


----------



## محمد حسن محمد 1965 (16 أغسطس 2014)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاكـــــــــــــــــم الله خـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــيرا


----------



## diaa_500 (17 أغسطس 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا أحبائي
لو تكرمتم شرح لقوائم البرنامج و فوائده و استخداماته


----------



## eng.ali fikry (19 أغسطس 2014)

ممكن كراك Autocad civil 2012
ARD
متشكر جدا مقدما


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (20 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هل هذا البرنامج مكمل لبرنامج السفل 3د اما انه برنامج مستقل وهل هو معتمد دوليا من ناحية التصميم به


----------



## حسام عبد الله (21 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
أولا جزاك الله خيرا 
ثانيا بعد التنصيب لم اجد كامل قوائم البرنامج حيث ان قائمة alingment -غير موجودة 
لذا ارجو شرح كيفية ادراج كافة القوائم داخل السيفل
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (17 سبتمبر 2014)

yarab had yetkaram 3alina we yedina sharh


----------



## saro.khaled (18 أكتوبر 2014)

up


----------



## sivaprasad7 (18 أكتوبر 2014)

God bless you


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (6 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك 

ولكن هل تستطيع ان ترفعها علي الموقع مركز الخليج فهو اسرع وافظل وبارك الله فيك ونسال الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## aminolofi (15 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكوررر


----------



## kak goran (16 ديسمبر 2014)

dast xosh kak saro..agar majalt habet btwani ba videoyak awaman pebley ka chon datayak daxl ba ba civil 3d dakay ka ba jihazi level krabet


----------



## omar elghazaly (23 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا


----------



## saro.khaled (1 أغسطس 2015)

up


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (2 أغسطس 2015)

سلام عليكم
انا بدي اصدار 2013


----------



## abedodeh (3 أغسطس 2015)

بارك الله فيك باشمهندس لوسمحت هذا الاصدار يعمل على برنامج السيفل 2016 وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (3 أغسطس 2015)

thanks:28:


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (4 أغسطس 2015)

ممكن نلاقي شرح للبرنامج


----------

